# Royal Winter fair?



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

Does anyone know if the Royal winter fair at the Toronto Ex shall be having the poultry show this year?

Because they used to have it every year until the avian flu panic 
Im hoping there shall be some birds this year they even had so many fancy pigeons and I also wanted to enter one of mine.

Does anyone know of any news on it and how to enter?


----------



## stephie (May 17, 2006)

Here is the info: (scroll down a bit for pigeons)
http://www.royalfair.org/rwf_agri/pdf2005/poultry_waterfowl_pigeons.pdf

Here is the entry form:
https://www.royalfair.org/jolera/_pwprc_entry_form.htm


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

Thanks plenty It seems youth can enter birds too 

Im just woundering is there temperary band you can put on pigeons for shows because Whiteriver seems to be a rare breed I have never seen another pigeon like him crown and fancy feet and pure white so I realy wanna show him too but he has no band I mean I do have a pink band that can go on and off but it has no writting at all.?


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

I don't know about Canada but here in the U.S. they must have permanent seamless bands. Absolutely no snap-on bands are allowed and seamless bands can only be put on when the chick is 5-7 days old, so you can't band an adult with a permanent band. 

What breed of pigeon do you have? If he's not a recognized breed you can't show him anyway. He might be a cross-breed.


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

Birdmom4ever said:


> I don't know about Canada but here in the U.S. they must have permanent seamless bands. Absolutely no snap-on bands are allowed and seamless bands can only be put on when the chick is 5-7 days old, so you can't band an adult with a permanent band.
> 
> What breed of pigeon do you have? If he's not a recognized breed you can't show him anyway. He might be a cross-breed.


Darn I geuss no shows for me except Lakota has a tag but I wanna get my own with my own adress not the persons who sold her to me.

Hoepfuly some breeding will go on around here.


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

You can order both permanent and snap-on bands with your phone number from the pigeon supply houses. If you're serious about showing, the best thing to do is to join the NPA and get your bands through them.


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

*Bad news*  

There not going to be having the poultry show again this year because of the avian flu.

The lady did how ever give me a form to fill out for next year (Hopefuly there will be a show).

This year im getting a bunny and im putting it in the show as a start wish me luck on winning.


----------

